# Mac: iBook G4 will not power up, with AC or Battery power.



## Pastor41

HELP!
 
My iBook was in "Sleep" mode; the little white light was on as usual, to indicate it was in sleep mode, next to the clasp-release in the front.

I plugged in the power-adaptor, opned the lid, pressed power button, and ... nothing. Checked to see the colour of the ring around the power cable, it was orange, indicating charging.

I decided to leave it on charge, and charged it for some 8 hours. Then remembered to look at the battery itself underneath, to confirm that it was indeed charging or fully charged, as after 8 hours the power connector was still showing Amber/Orange, which was unusual. When I checked, nothing! There were no lights blinking, as they would if the battery was being charged. I turned the power off, disconnected, tried to re-boot withthe battery only, no luck. Dead as a paperweight ... 
Took out the battery, re-installed, just in case no prper contact, same result.

Tried the hard-reboot with key combination recommended in the manual, nothing.

Tried the following to reset the PMU:

_iBook (16 VRAM) 
iBook (14.1 LCD 16 VRAM) 
iBook (14.1 LCD 32 VRAM) 
iBook (32 VRAM) 
iBook (Opaque 16 VRAM) 
iBook (Early 2003) 
iBook (800 MHz 32 VRAM) 
iBook (900 MHz 32 VRAM) 
iBook (14.1 LCD 900 MHz 32 VRAM) 
iBook G4 
iBook G4 (14-inch) 
iBook G4 (Early 2004) 
iBook G4 (14-inch Early 2004) 
iBook G4 (Late 2004) 
iBook G4 (14-inch Late 2004)
For iBook (16 VRAM) and later models of iBook, there is no physical reset button.

If the computer is on, turn it off. 
Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes. 
Wait 5 seconds. 
Press the Power button to restart the iBook computer. 
_

No luck. Still dead.

Desperately worried, can anyone tell me what is wrong, or what to do???


----------



## tgal

*Sounds like your logic board may have an issue, may be time to consider sending it to Apple for repair.*


----------



## frameb

Pastor41, Did you ever find the source of your problem? I have a 12" iBook G4 with the exact same symptoms. Dreading the pricetag of this repair... Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Pastor41

never found the source of the problem, but this is what happened, and, do not repeat what I did ...! :

In frustration, after I tried everything thrown at me as good and helpful suggestions from this and many other forums, I closed the lid, and in exasperation banged the left-side of the laptop... I then, with great trepidation, opened the lid again thinking I had cracked the LCD screen, pressed the power button, and ... it booted up!!!

I couldn't figure what had happened, I didn't ask, I just got down to using the iBook, and the first thing I did next day was hook it up to an external drive and back-up my complete hard-disk.

So, can't tell you why it stopped working, can't tell you why it booted up after the "slap", but it's working!


----------



## nerin

Well since the hard drive is located in the front left corner (left of the trackpad). You probably freed up the hard drive or something along those lines. You got lucky! It appears my logic board is fried and I just replaced the hard drive a week ago. I wish I had never bought this and had just spent a little more and got a powerbook that actually works.


----------

